# Considering 350z-HELP!



## SigEpRaiderX (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey guys this a 3 part question so any input will great be apprecieted.

I'm a senior in college, and for graduation in December my parents are giving me $25k toward a new car. So far i have looked at the 350z, the rx8, and the 2005 mustang GT. I have heard so many great things about the Z and am really leaning towards it as my choice. Are there any other cars around that price area that yall would recommend instead? Pros/Cons of the 350z?

Second, i have heard numerous complaints and horrible reviews about the Z's bose system. If i do get the Z i definitley plan on redoing the entire audio system. I work at circuit city in the audio department so i get a huge disocunt on everything, especially infinity and harmon kardon products. Any suggestion for decks that match the z's interior, and is it a pain in the ass to remove the Bose system?

Finally, what is the issue i hear about with the tires on the Z's?

thank guys i know most of you have heard these questions before but i appreciete it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Tire feathering is the tire issue.

Other cars to look at would be STi, EVO VIII, S2000, SRT-4, used E46 M3, and any other cars that you can fit in the price range.

There are some problems with the transmissions, they aren't fast stock, but they do handle well. 

The 350Zs are good cars just depends on what you are looking for.


----------

